# dolci tipici



## Joséphine.1975

Ciao a tutti,
devo tradurre dall'italiano all'inglese questa frase: "dolci tipici".
Si tratta di una pagina di un portale web che, da italiano deve essere tradotto in inglese.
Ho cercato sul vocabolario ma non trovo la voce specifica.
Io pensavo a "local sweets" o "typical sweets" o addirittura "local sweets" (si tratta di dolci tipici del posto, nella fattispecie la regione Calabria).
Esiste in inglese l'equivalente italiano di "dolci tipici"?
thank you in advance.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

colori tipici delle costruzioni locali
conoscere i principali prodotti tipici della cucina italiana
degustazione di prodotti tipici locali
La Tuscia vanta una cucina povera e genuina, caratterizzata dai tipici prodotti della terra e del lago.
Piatto/Prodotto tipico locale


*Come si effettua una ricerca nel forum? *


----------



## elfa

As in this thread, I would suggest the use of the word "traditional": _traditional [Calabrian] sweets_


----------



## Joséphine.1975

Ho visto i link delle discussioni di merito, uniti al suggerimento di elfa, e suppongo di poter utilizzare, infine,
"traditional sweet" (non specifico calabrian perché è già richiamato nel dominio del portale web).
Trattandosi di un insieme di prodotti (torte, dolcetti, fichi secchi, etc etc) suppongo sia quello più idoneo.
Molte grazie ad entrambi 

piesse: anche se... local, or traditional, "pastry" no? sono in dubbio perché lo vedo circoscritto alla sola pasticceria.


----------



## Fooler

elfa said:


> As in this thread, I would suggest the use of the word "traditional": _traditional [Calabrian] sweets_



Would it sound and better be the use of _desserts_ instead of _sweets_ ?

Am I wrong ?


----------



## rrose17

Not wrong, I don't think just regional. Sweets, used like this is British.


----------



## london calling

If I heard/read  _traditional sweets_ (by itself) I'd think you were talking about _caramelle, _unless it were very obvious from the context that you meant more than that. I'd be more likely to specify, for example:

_Traditional cakes, pastries, biscuits and preserves_


----------



## Joséphine.1975

I agree with you, the matter is several kind of products: there are cakes, biscuits and fruits. I thin the best solution could be "traditional cakes". What about?





london calling said:


> If I heard/read  _traditional sweets_ I'd think you were talking about _caramelle_.. I'd be more likely to specify, for example:
> 
> _Traditional cakes, pastries, biscuits and preserves_


----------



## london calling

Joséphine.1975 said:


> I agree with you, the matter is several kind of products: there are cakes, biscuits and fruits. I thin the best solution could be "traditional cakes". What about?


_Cakes_ vuol dire torte e basta.


----------



## You little ripper!

Josephine, what do you actually mean by 'fruits'? I presume you're not talking about fresh fruit.


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> Josephine, what do you actually mean by 'fruits'?


I imagine she means the _fichi secchi_ (dried figs) she mentioned beforehand. Giuseppina?


----------



## Fooler

Joséphine.1975 said:


> I agree with you, the matter is several kind of products: there are cakes, biscuits and fruits. I thin the best solution could be "traditional cakes". What about?



Ma se vuoi rimanere sul vago anziché sullo specifico, come suggerisce londoncalling, perché non traduci con _traditional fruits and desserts_ ?


----------



## elfa

Fooler said:


> Ma se vuoi rimanere sul vago anziché sullo specifico, come suggerisce londoncalling, perché non traduci con _traditional fruits and desserts_ ?



Per "fruit" si fraintende "fresh fruit" non fichi secchi. [sorry, crossposted with London and Ripper - what does the OP mean by "ficchi"?]

I agree that the use of "sweets" to mean "desserts, pastries etc" would depend on the context.


----------



## Fooler

elfa said:


> Per "fruit" si fraintende "fresh fruit" non fichi secchi.
> 
> I agree that the use of "sweets" to mean "desserts, pastries etc" would depend on the context.



Siete voi i madrelingua. Io con sweet interpreto come dice lc con _caramelle_........comunque..........


----------



## elfa

Fooler said:


> Io con sweet interpreto come dice lc con _caramelle_........comunque..........



Dai un'occhiata a questa pagina qui, che ho scelto a caso, e giusto per ipotesi. Ci sono caramelle, sì, ma anche altri tipi di dolci, quelli che noi chiamiamo "pastries" ecc.


----------



## Fooler

Grazie elfa, come ci sono anche _fruits_ nel senso generale, non solo quella fresca


----------



## You little ripper!

According to dictionary.com:

Sweet

22. sweets, pie, cake, candy, and other foods high in sugar content.


----------



## london calling

You little ripper! said:


> Sweet
> 
> 22. sweets, pie, cake, candy, and other foods high in sugar content.


I  agree, but isolated and/or out of context  _traditional sweets_ to me would mean....humbugs, pear drops, etc.. If it were the title of a page in which it was immediately obvious it meant more than just....humbugs, then ok, but if it were a link or a list it could mislead (in my opinion) a BE speaker (not  a North American of course, as for them sweets/_caramelle_ = candy).


----------



## Joséphine.1975

Sì, scusate  fruits dovrebbe ricondurre alla frutta secca, nella fattispecie i fichi secchi.
Cakes include solo le torte lo so, ma non riesco a trovare un termine che riconduca alla 
artigianalità tradizionale dei diversi dolci tipici. Or dunque, ho optato, sacrificando un pò il concept,
per le torte.


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> I  agree, but isolated and/or out of context  _traditional sweets_ to me would mean....humbugs, pear drops, etc.. If it were the title of a page in which it was immediately obvious it meant more than just....humbugs, then ok, but if it were a link or a list it could mislead (in my opinion) a BE speaker (not  a North American of course, as for them sweets/_caramelle_ = candy).


I agree, Jo - it's clearly an American definition.  In Australia 'sweets' mean _lollies_, and if offered at the end of a meal, _dessert_. More often than not, though, we use _dessert_ for the latter.


----------



## Joséphine.1975

giusta osservazione ma desserts mi sembra ricondurre ai dolci da cucchiaio al ristorante mentre i dolci tipici 
sono diversi, per manifattura e corposità. E poi, per mia colpa poiché non ho specificato una cosa importante nella mia richiesta, trattandosi di un'icona menu di un portale web dovrebbe avere al massimo due brevi parole, meglio se una.


----------



## elfa

Fooler said:


> Grazie elfa, come ci sono anche _fruits_ nel senso generale, non solo quella fresca



Scusami, Fooler, ma se uno dovesse leggere "traditional fruits", la frase che hai scritto prima, un nativo capirebbe che si tratta di frutta fresca e non frutta secca. Un esempio di "traditional fruits" in Inghilterra sarebbe "apples, pears and plums" ma "fresh" non "dried" - in parte perchè da noi non c'è la tradizione di essiccare la frutta. Le pere, prugne e mela si mangiano fresche, per lo più.


----------



## Fooler

elfa said:


> Scusami, Fooler, ma se uno dovesse leggere "traditional fruits", la frase che hai scritto prima, un nativo capirebbe che si tratta di frutta fresca e non frutta secca. Un esempio di "traditional fruits" in Inghilterra sarebbe "apples, pears and plums" ma fresh" non "dried".



Perché ho trovato links, come hai trovato tu per sweets, dove per fruits ci sono immagini anche di frutta secca.  Se poi per un native si intende _fresca_ allora bisogna suggerire a Josephine di scrivere l'aggettivo _dry_ per i fichi, datteri, noci e Co.

(Local and) traditional desserts/sweets, fruits and dry fruits ma non rende l'immediatezza della frase italiana.

Tutto qua.


----------



## Lorena1970

Visto che si chiede una sola parola, possibilmente, cosa ne dite del classico "(traditional) delicacies"? Evoca cibi troppo chic?


----------



## Fooler

Lorena1970 said:


> Visto che si chiede una sola parola, possibilmente, cosa ne dite del classico "(traditional) delicacies"? Evoca cibi troppo chic?



No per nulla anche se _delicacies_ mi risulta essere tipo prelibatezze. Allora in questo caso direi _sweet delicacies_.


----------



## Lorena1970

Fooler said:


> mi risulta essere tipo prelibatezze.


Infatti quesllo è il significato, ma volendo essere generici e sintetici, why not? Sweet delicacies mi pare perfetto per riunire fichi secchi, dolcetti, tortine etc.etc,


----------



## Fooler

Lorena1970 said:


> Infatti quesllo è il significato, ma volendo essere generici e sintetici, why not? Sweet delicacies mi pare perfetto per riunire fichi secchi, dolcetti, tortine etc.etc,



 Finally we got  it.


----------



## You little ripper!

_Sweet delicacies_ would work but it doesn't include the_ dried fruit_.  S_weet delicacies and dried fruit_, perhaps.


----------



## Lorena1970

You little ripper! said:


> _Sweet delicacies_ would work but it doesn't include the_ dried fruit_.  S_weet delicacies and dried fruit_, perhaps.



It sounds like if this is the title of a section where each delicacie will be shown, so do you think that if dried fruits are found under this list/section someone would complain...?


----------



## Fooler

Tagliamo la testa al toro ?  

_Traditional sweet delicacies and fruits._

Quando verranno loro serviti i_ fruits _si accorgeranno che ci sono anche quelli secchi.......l'importante è mangiare


----------



## Lorena1970

Fooler said:


> _Traditional sweet delicacies and fruits._





Joséphine.1975 said:


> trattandosi di un'icona menu di un  portale web dovrebbe avere al massimo due brevi parole, meglio se  una.



Io semplificherei con "_sweet delicacies_" e poi, cliccando l'icona, si scopre un mondo...e concordo che l'importante è mangiare!!! Capisco che non è perfetto al 100%, ma basta saperlo, no?


----------



## You little ripper!

Lorena1970 said:


> It sounds like if this is the title of a section where each delicacie will be shown, so do you think that if dried fruits are found under this list/section someone would complain...?


Yes, Lo. If 'dried fruit' was included in a list/images in a book where the heading was 'sweet delicacies', I'd return to the store where I bought it and demand a refund!  

I suppose it depends on how precise Josephine wants to be, but maybe the _dried fruit_ isn't really that necessary.


----------



## Lorena1970

You little ripper! said:


> I suppose it depends on how precise Josephine wants to be, but maybe the _dried fruit_ isn't really that necessary.



I agree.  Josephine?


----------

